# Petrolina by Raul Lopes



## Lucas_Wild (Jan 31, 2009)

Que thread fantástico! Petrolina é linda!


----------



## Celso Jorge (Dec 24, 2010)

Gostei de conhecer Petrolina por fotos, uma cidade de grande progresso às margens do Rio São Francisco, vizinha de Juazeiro da Bahia e agora até fiquei com vontade de conhecê-la, acho que eu curtiria algumas coisas de interessantes que eu pudesse conhecer por lá, tem alguma dica?


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

_DSC0806 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0797 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0742 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0740 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0739 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0738 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0706 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0698 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0697 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0645 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0691 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0689 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0683 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0678 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0656 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0604 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0597 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0590 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr

_DSC0581 by Rosanetur, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Entrega da nova orla de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Entrega da nova orla de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Entrega da nova orla de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Entrega da nova orla de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Entrega da nova orla de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Entrega da nova orla de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Carnaval de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Paisagens Petrolina by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Paisagens Petrolina by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Obras Prefeitura de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Obras Prefeitura de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Obras Prefeitura de Petrolina Por Jonas Santos by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Petrolina - PE by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Petrolina - PE by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

PR-YRC - Airbus A320-251N - Azul Brazilian Airlines - PNZ SBPL by Edilson Carlos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Petrolina - PE by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Petrolina - PE by Banco de Dados Petrolina - PE, auf Flickr

Dawn in Petrolina by Dartanhan Patel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Nobile Suites Del Rio - Petrolina*

www.booking.ch


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Petrolina Palace Hotel*

www.booking.ch


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*ibis Petrolina*


www.booking.ch


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

lancamentos em petrolina ...

*Golden Tower centro médico e empresarial*


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

O lado próspero do NE é instigante


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Petrolina-PE. A Cidade (5) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, auf Flickr

Petrolina-PE. A Cidade (7) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, auf Flickr

Petrolina-PE. A Cidade (6) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, auf Flickr

Petrolina-PE. A Cidade (6) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, auf Flickr

Petrolina-PE. A Cidade (1) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, auf Flickr

Petrolina-PE. A Cidade (18) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, auf Flickr

Petrolina-PE. A Cidade (19) by EGBERTO ARAÚJO, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

A capital do São Francisco by Paulo Henrique Pereira, auf Flickr


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Olhem ai. quanta seca, pobreza e miséria no NE.


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Tá na minha lista!!! Parabéns!!!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

www.blogedenevaldoalves.com


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Lindas fotos de Petrolina! A cidade é uma graça! :applause:


----------



## 421368 (Jun 21, 2009)

Eu ainda sonho com um NE como a região mais avançada deste país. Provavelmente não viverei para ver isso, mas seleções de fotos me enche de esperanças! Muito obrigado, e parabéns!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Uma bela de uma cidade no interior de Pernambuco, admirado de ver que cidade desenvolvida, tem um amigo aí do outro lado, em Juazeiro, depois de mais de 20 anos em Londrina voltou recentemente , belo thread Raul !


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

sim verdade ... uma bela cidade.. com muito potencial .. precisa urgentemente mais investimenos nessa regiao .. o governo federal deveria olhar mais pra essa regiao e essa economia de irrigaçao ... como produçao de alimentos tbm .. abrindo novos parques produtivos e industriais... tem tudo pra virar um eldorado de verdade ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

a cidade esta cheia de condominios horizontais ... belas casas emuito boa infraestrutura neles... alguns super chiques .. com marina e tudo mais .. a beira do rio sao francisco


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Passando por aqui para prestigiar as novas fotos postadas nesse thread mostrando tão maravilhosamente bem a minha querida e amada Petrolina. Parabéns pela compilação, Raul!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

obrigado lindao .. orgulho de ser pernambucano


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## RMeriti2021 (Apr 15, 2021)

Lindas fotos, a fama que Petrolina tem é muito boa. Mais uma para lista de cidades que um dia pretendo visitar! 👏👏👏🙂


----------



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Lindo thread! Pesquisei algum da cidade pois estou querendo fazer enoturismo na região nos próximos meses, ótima cidade!


----------

